# Need some help with replacing current controller set up. Updated question.



## explorer22 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello,

Just some updates and a new question. I have decided to go with Rachio 3 to keep my current pump/indexing valve setup. 
I purchased Hunter PSR-22 pump start relay as suggested by Rachio. Rachio recommends to install the PSR 15 feet away from the controller to prevent damage. Is it really necessary? Do I have to keep PSR far from my main circuit breaker as well?

Thanks.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A water pump from a well is nice since it is basically free water.

If what you have is working, why replace it? The items you list will work. You might find a better price at sprinklerwarehouse.com Creating a manifold to make the connections will be a challenge.


----------



## explorer22 (Dec 2, 2017)

Main reason is that my parents live there and I'm not. My dad would not use the irrigation since he thinks it uses too much water....my grass dies off every summer because of it. I want to replace it with a remote control system so he can't touch it. LOL.

Thanks for the website, I will take a look. I will probably keep the water pump whether I'm on city water or not just to have a good water pressure. Hunter Pro-HC has pump start anyway. Yea..I'm not so sure about the manifold... I probably need a back-flow prevention too right?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are on a well and you don't use the water for drinking, then you don't need the backflow preventer.

You can use a new controller (eg smart controller) without replacing the indexing valve. Rachio has a setup page for their controller in this webpage


----------



## explorer22 (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks. I will take a look at Rachio.


----------



## explorer22 (Dec 2, 2017)

Updated question, please help. Thank you.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't know the answer. Since Hunter makes the relay, what do they say?


----------

